# Brahms orchestral music being recording by Welser-Moest, Cleveland Orchestra



## pbarach

The Cleveland Orchestra and its music director are in the midst of recording the major orchestral works and the concertos of Brahms for video release. So far they have recorded the Piano Concertos (Bronfman) this week, the Violin Concerto (Fischer), Symphony 4, and Tragic Overture. I have attended several of the performances, and I thought the Violin Concerto and the symphony were exceptional performances, the piano concertos less so.


----------



## papsrus

pbarach said:


> The Cleveland Orchestra and its music director are in the midst of recording the major orchestral works and the concertos of Brahms for video release. So far they have recorded the Piano Concertos (Bronfman) this week, the Violin Concerto (Fischer), Symphony 4, and Tragic Overture. *I have attended several of the performances*, and I thought the Violin Concerto and the symphony were exceptional performances, the piano concertos less so.


Where? I just attended a Cleveland Orch. concert in Miami last night. Beethoven 3 & Shostakovich 6.


----------



## Albert7

Which label is this coming out on?


----------

